# KC craigslist lathe



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Anybody give some insight on this lathe on craigslist. Trying to decide....thx
http://images.craigslist.org/00K0K_dZbDVo5neWy_600x450.jpg
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4857701030.html


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There were a lot of lathes that looked very similar and sold under other names. I had J-line that looked just like that. It was a good lathe. I put a DC motor on it to give it variable speed. Used it for a bunch of years before buying a more modern lathe.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

It has a few tool rest, and several tools. Even without the tools I would think it is worth $150. You better make up your mind quick or it will be gone. Only concern would be the spindle thread, and if it has MT. I would guess this will be your first lathe, it is a heck of a lot better than a harbor freight lathe, that cost about the same.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Appreciate the replies. Its always bothered me I couldn't use a lathe. All those lathes in high school and everyone thought it would cooler to weld.

Anyway, I guess my main concern should be wobble/play in the spindles. Are bearings a problem to find for these older lathes? I don't mind digging into an older lathe as long as it worked prior...


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I got one very similar to that. I ended up putting a jack shaft with 2 more sets of pullies to slow it down more.

other than that is a good lathe. Mine has a 12 inch bed extension in it.

if you want pictures of how I slowed mind down email me.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Bearing's aren't a problem and odds are it has a #2 morse taper and 1" 8TPI spindle which is quite common. Mine was missing the tailstock quill but I found out that the Quill for the Delta lathe would work if it was turned down a little. I had access to a metal lathe so I turned it down to fit.


----------



## Bmezz (Jun 16, 2014)

+1 on what John said. It's a Delta 1460. MT2 on both ends and 1x8tpi. 12"swing. Hurry up and get it before it's gone.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The lathe has sold I believe, but something always comes up as it did.

The info you have given is a keeper and look to learn more as I'm green in the lathe area. I actually had thought about trying to buy two so I could cut and weld and add to its length.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

When you find a good deal like that you have to jump on it. If you wait till the next day they are usually gone.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I felt it was a good deal but unsure. Too green on lathes to know. Didn't start looking till this week. I'll try to soak up some knowledge from the wood turning section on these old lathes. There are so many its hard to tell what to jump on and what not to when considering age and parts...

The heavy base on the rockwell kinda got my interest...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Any thoughts come to mind?....

I have a Powermatic wood lathe model 45 that is in great condition. I am only selling it because it has been sitting collecting dust for almost 2 years now. This is a great machine and is to nice to be collecting dust. This is the older style that is made of solid metal, you can almost never wear it out. Sorry no lathe tools come with it. If you have any questions please ask. Phone or email, no texting.
Thanks


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

I used to have one of those many years ago. Used it a lot for reproducing stair balusters and gingerbread spindles etc on Victorian house restoration projects. Entirely satisfactory for that kind of work and a solid, heavy machine. 
You won't find many people saying positive things about Reeves drives nowadays, but then nowadays we're all spoiled rotten by electronic variable speed controls. Mine worked reliably the entire time I had it—6 years and no idea how many hundreds of hours—so I'm not as down on Reeves drives as those folks who weren't that lucky.
Converting that lathe to EVS wouldn't be a monster project either, and would be something I'd probably do with a unit like that.

Replacement headstock bearings were available from any decent bearing supply house back then, I do know that—they were a fairly standard-sized bearing. 
I'd suspect, but don't know for sure, that they're still available. 

I'd say so long as none of the castings are cracked or busted, that unit can be made into a real smooth performer.
That looks like a home-made tool rest cobbled together from a crappy piece of angle iron, and someone got in there with a can of yellow paint, and I don't see the tailstock locking lever either. All solvable problems though.


----------

